# Question: Has anyone noticed that HK now seems to be using Stainless Steel coiled roll pins in the P2000 and P30 series weapons?



## hassiman (Aug 7, 2021)

Question: Has anyone noticed that HK now seems to be using Stainless Steel coiled roll pins in the P2000 and P30 series weapons?

I was working on my P2000sk bought this year new and when I removed a roll pin I noticed it was Stainless Steel... My older USP Compact uses dark steel.


----------

